# furniture required



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

can any one tell me if i can get hold of some furniture on the cheap as my apartment is unfurnished i will need almost everything exept beds and kitchen equip is there any expat shops that sell such things i am in benalmadena
thanks
bill


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

big bill said:


> can any one tell me if i can get hold of some furniture on the cheap as my apartment is unfurnished i will need almost everything exept beds and kitchen equip is there any expat shops that sell such things i am in benalmadena
> thanks
> bill


Not that I know of?? Best thing is to look thro the Friday ad, sur in english?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

big bill said:


> can any one tell me if i can get hold of some furniture on the cheap as my apartment is unfurnished i will need almost everything exept beds and kitchen equip is there any expat shops that sell such things i am in benalmadena
> thanks
> bill


Hi Bill,
as well as the Friday ads, you could try the second hand furniture shop Betel in the centre of Fuengirola, just a bit further on from the Baskin Robbins ice cream place.
Caz.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

big bill said:


> can any one tell me if i can get hold of some furniture on the cheap as my apartment is unfurnished i will need almost everything exept beds and kitchen equip is there any expat shops that sell such things i am in benalmadena
> thanks
> bill


Hi Bill ... I agree that the Friday Ad is a good place to look - always lots of stuff in there - most of it very cheap! You maybe too far away but there are a couple of decent second hand shops down towards Estepona .... Jeans Secondhand Warehouse and Big Blue Box !!! ..... 

Sue


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

big bill said:


> can any one tell me if i can get hold of some furniture on the cheap as my apartment is unfurnished i will need almost everything exept beds and kitchen equip is there any expat shops that sell such things i am in benalmadena
> thanks
> bill


Hi Bill.

There is the Nerja Hire Centre which i believe is english owned and buy/sell second hand furniture as well as hire furniture out.
There shop is on the Frigiliana road.

D


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

..........but why would you want an English shop? You will almost always get better value from a Spanish furniture store. Totally confused.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ..........but why would you want an English shop? You will almost always get better value from a Spanish furniture store. Totally confused.


I think it maybe because we assumed second hand type furniture Steve ... which obviously is usually a lot cheaper than new. And the secondhand Spanish shops Ive been in have only had the really old heavy dark wood furniture in there ...... but maybe Ive not seen the best ones!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I think it maybe because we assumed second hand type furniture Steve ... which obviously is usually a lot cheaper than new. And the secondhand Spanish shops Ive been in have only had the really old heavy dark wood furniture in there ...... but maybe Ive not seen the best ones!



True enough, but I think you'd probably get better bargains in a Spanish second hand shop.

That said, Ikea, Malaga is fairly cheap at the mo and they deliver!!??

Jo xxx


----------

